# Universal Home Remote (AV, lights, fan shades) recommendations



## tbradley77 (Sep 21, 2011)

So I currently have a low level RF remote that controls all our av components in hidden cabinet. I would like to expand to a remote that has macro/activity capabilities but also can control the lights and fan in the room plus our motorized shades (which are already operated off a wireless remote). Assuming the shades will be easy and I understand I wll have to put something at the light/fan switch for it to interface correclty. I want a remote that looks like a remote control and not some big box. Any suggestions for something that I can install all components myself?? Looking at harmony 900 but know there are other closer professional models but can't find much info on it. Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jarrod1937 (Oct 26, 2008)

I think you're looking more for general home automation. Research that and you should be able to find quite few choices on the matter. I looked for a home automation section on these forums but didn't see one, but i know avsforum has a good one:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=162

P.S. Keep in mind that this is not a quick thing to do, it will take some time and research.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought a Insteon from Smarthome It works over the web or via a iOS device you can also add a IR module to it for other learning remotes. I really like it plus I can change settings away from home too. Its over a year old now and no issues plus I can control legacy X10 modules. Insteon also bridges my electrical circuits across the house unlike x10. Harmony remotes are cool but my next one would have to be RF with a IR puck or blaster combo the 900 is a contender. I own a 880 now pretty easy to setup but I hate aiming a IR remote for startup macros.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are several Harmony remotes that do both rf and ir so check them out as well.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

URC has a many remotes that can work with URC branded Lutron RF light switches/dimmers, you will need a switch for the fan and still require the oem remote for the fan to adjust speed and light levels. Shades shouldn't be a problem if they are IR (do you have to point the remote at the shade?) if they are RF it will get more complicated but can definitely be accomplished still.

If you want to go beyond what URC can do, you will be looking at an automation system from someone such as Crestron, AMX, Control4, Savant, Lutron etc...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Check into CONTROL4... It does AV, whole house audio, lights, hvac, shades, security, and is alot more affordable compared to Crestron and AMX and the likes.....besides the handheld remote which can switch to other room control.... you can set it all up on an iPad as well.. when you show your security cameras or change your thermostat on your iPad to your friends it will definitely impress..
Downside is your going to have to retro alot of CAT5 or CAT6 if you dont allready have it in the walls...though some of the devices can be setup wirelessly through zigbee....
and youll have to have it installed and programmed by a dealer

....main PRO is it obviously has a huge amount of flexibility...


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Been looking at control 4 for sometime and have collected many "dealer" tools, updates and guides, going to try a box at some point.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Any progress with your automation quest? Ive been programming alot of URC lately and it also has the capabilities your looking for...


----------

